# brute torque specs for head



## bruteforman

in need of the torque specs to put the head,cam/rocker cover back together. i have some specs here just not sure if they are right or not....thanks


----------



## blackd650brute

On the main head bolts its 18 on the first round and 36 on the second. The cam/rocker cover i think is right around 6 to 8. Im not positive on the cam/ rocker cover. I do them by feel with a 1/4 rachet.


----------



## gorr

*cylinder head bolts - reuse?*

Anyone reuse their used cylinder head bolts when rebuilding a 750 or should I buy new ones?


----------



## Sallzy

I reused mine. Dip them in oil before installing them. I bored my motor out to an 840cc and probably should have used arb head studs but I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## brute for mud

The rocker cover the 4 most center are 78 inch pounds and the rest are 87 inch pounds


----------



## pmk6181

Ok, this is the only thread I have found about the head being put back together. I had to pull my rear cylinder head due to my spark plug breaking off in the head. Didn't want to screw anything up. I have it all fixed and need to put it back together. I have the manual but I am concerned with the timing. It is currently at TDC . If I did not move the motor does it just get placed back like I took it off including the timing chain tensioner? An order of things to check as it placed back together would be much appreciated.

Its a 2007 Brute 750.


----------



## rmax

hard to explain without seeing it ,do yourself a favor spend 15$ an become a subcribing member an download the manual ,, the best thing you will ever do for your brute, an you


----------



## Sallzy

^^^^+1 what rmax said. I can't tell you how many times I've used this downloaded manual to rebuild my entire brute including a full motor rebuild. I don't see how anyone can work on one of these without the manual.


----------



## pmk6181

Hey guys. I do have the manual. Got all the specs and how to reset the cam tension spring. My question is do I need anything that the manual does not explain. For explain when adjusting valves it doesn't explain to rotate the motor on the end of the compression stroke.

So cylinder head totally removed. If putting everything back on, my only concern is the cam chain and timing. I have ensured the chain hasnt moved off the lower end of the motor and its at TDC. If someone could help or explain, the order to place things back that would be great.


----------



## Brute 840

if you have moved anything from when you took it apart,then put gaket on the oil tube in then the head,put head bolts in tighten to spec,put cam on with lobes facing Down arrow up and the lines lined up with the head that are on the cam weights,use ultra grey on the rocker cover to seal it and after you put the rocker cover on and tighen up then put chain tensioner in and make sure you push the release on the tensioner to slide the shaft back in it.
It does tell you also this in the manual


----------



## pmk6181

Thank you sir. I have read all that. I just want to be SURE, so I don't screw anything up. this is my first time doing this. Do the chain guides, sort of sit in place along the cylinder wall?


----------



## Brute 840

the chain guides fits down in a groove in the bottom and locks on the jug and put it in before head goes on!!!


----------

